# The Atom



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Has anyone got one or driven one?? T

he more I see them the more I like very 8) summer car/rocket, and makes your face look like a bassett hound


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but I can't picture it. 

Got any pics?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

This is there website

http://www.arielmotor.co.uk/04/frames.htm

I'm not sure you can have more fun for Â£20k (with your clothes) on, from what I've seen of it


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Go to the press section and watch the TG video, fantastic


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Aha - I remember the top gear episode. IIRC it's the closest that 4 wheels can get to a bike, they said.

Go on..... you know you want to :lol:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

There was another company that had two bike engines (Hayabusa I think) which was wickedly fast, but also had engines that revved to about 13k.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Is that the radical?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Is that the radical?


Yeah I think so (seems to ring a bell)

The sound was absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> There was another company that had two bike engines (Hayabusa I think) which was wickedly fast, but also had engines that revved to about 13k.


Isn't that also the one that goes equally fast in reverse because of the way the gearbox works?

AFAIK, you can use all the gears going backwards too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Richard (RMTT) has just bought one and said he'll bring it along to the next trackday 8)

He said that the performance is unlike anything he's every been in!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the radical?
> ...


I think that Westfield do a Hayabusa version as well...


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!!  Want one!!! 

Get the message :lol:


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

If anyone is in this part of the world and wants to do a joint ownership deal like they do with planes, I'm up for it.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

wesTT29 said:


> If anyone is in this part of the world and wants to do a joint ownership deal like they do with planes, I'm up for it.


Tell me more..........................


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I thought that might catch your attention Gav. (BTW was that you thundering out of Tetbury to Cirencester on Saturday around 2:15pm?)

I was thinking how I couldn't really afford/justify a whole one to myself. I was thinking a joint buy and repay the funding using an agreed model. Annual agreed mileage with usage based mileage charge. Split maintenance. Agreed availability.

Its only a rough idea at the moment but just think how amuch more ffordable it all becomes with just 2. 3 might be ideal but 4 is probably unworkable.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Where's Richard, I want views, videos downsides of ownership (if any) and to see if has anymore wrinkles as a result of the g force


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

wesTT29 said:


> I thought that might catch your attention Gav. (BTW was that you thundering out of Tetbury to Cirencester on Saturday around 2:15pm?)


Were you in the dark 320d ? If so then it might of been :wink:

Need to get an idea of figures and see what April's bonus is like, am interested though. (have a large garage too).


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

gcp said:


> Were you in the dark 320d ? If so then it might of been :wink:


That'll have been me. I said to Lucy - that looks like Gav and that's why I want a) a 330D and b) another box.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Its been rather too long since I have been on this forum site ... sorry.

Yes I do now own an Atom 245, as well as my TT  Can't really do shopping in the Atom.

I can't say enough good things about this car, but if there are specific questions I would be happy to try and answer them.

I am still thinking about doing the next forum track day, but with it being mid-December and me having road-race tyres - it will be very hard to keep on the track. I have a hard enough time with the TT :lol:


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

RMTT

I don't suppose you and your Atom were in Godalming parked opposite the Pepperpot in the High Street on Friday evening 29th July?

It it wasn't you then there is another 245hp in Surrey! If it was you, then you are one lucky git! I was one of no doubt many who were commenting to you how nice your car is!

I have been toying with putting a supercharged Honda engine in my Elise - this would cost the same as selling the Elise and buying the Atom. There was a great article in Autocar a couple of weeks ago where they featured an Atom in USA.

Have you taken it on track yet? There's quite a few Elises runing the same engine. I would be curious to see how they compare.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Yup that is me Phil.

If you see me again, say hello.

I have a number of track events booked, but the first event of any sort is this w/e at Santa Pod. I am doing the 1/4 mile against a 300bhp Atom, in order to compare times. After that is Cadwell.

The Atom weighs around 500kg depending on spec., so it is hard to beat in a straight line. It can be 'twitchy' when pushed and my driving skills are having to get a lot better and more gentle than with the TT. I have the adjustable suspension with race springs and I really need to get it set up well. All in all it is enourmous fun and I am loving every minute.


----------

